# Nature Center Picture (Well make nice wallpaper)



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

To day I went to a nature center by my home (well half a hour for). It was raining almost non stop so I did not get to see to much and we are going back next week some time. Were going to walk around more. I did get some NICE nature pictures. I think there nice and well make nice wallpaper. Fell free to use them but plz tell me what you think of them. 

Here is 4 of my favorite pictures. You can look at more here http://community.webshots.com/album/565292500cjEilg


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Wonderful pictures! Looks peaceful and relaxing.

I used one as my background but have not figured out how to make it bigger. Windows Vista

Thank you!


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

awsome nature pictures and i love the greenery


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

just wondering vegeta2802 but do you watch alot of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> Wonderful pictures! Looks peaceful and relaxing.
> 
> I used one as my background but have not figured out how to make it bigger. Windows Vista
> 
> Thank you!


Thank You for useing one of my pictures as your background

What do you mean make it bigger? I can help you out with it if you would like. I have Windows Vista, and Windows XP so... 
1st off wich ever one you want find it in my web shots album.
Cuz if you just save the ones right here it well get to small and the picture well not look good.
2nd ones your in the picture cilck the "see photo at origianl size" butten
It looks like a magnify glass
3rd right click and "save picture as" save it were ever you like they just go to the picture on your computer and right click it go to the "set as Desktop Background" 
Or for the 3rd step you can just right click on the picture after you did the 2nd step and click "set as Background"
And if that dose not work you well have to:
Do both step 1, 2 and 3. Then right click on your desktop "personalize" (this is the only step diffrent from XP) a window well come up, go to "Desktop Background" on the bottem of the new window click the 1st picture (if you hold you mose over it it well say "fit to screen") now say ok and it should be a full screen picture.

If any one need help with the last part and has a XP let me know and i'll tell you what to do.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the bird man said:


> awsome nature pictures and i love the greenery
> 
> just wondering vegeta2802 but do you watch alot of Dragon Ball Z


Thank You and I used to watch DBZ a few years back (saw ever ep both DB, DBZ, and DBZ GT) but dont really like it now, the name just hum... its just the one I used back then and I just use it now, over making a new one cuz my friends know it i guess.   :-D
I do like anime tho


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, thank you for thinking of us and sharing with us. They are so peaceful, I wish I was there!  My bf loves DBZ and I have spent many hours watching downloaded episodes with him. It takes a bit to get into but is an amusing show. After all, he watched all seven seasons of Buffy with me so I owed him.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah i used to watch it to back when i was younger that was the show i would race home from school to catch on tv.and i too have seen mostly all the episodes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Wonderful pictures! Looks peaceful and relaxing.
> 
> I used one as my background but have not figured out how to make it bigger. Windows Vista
> 
> Thank you!


Kippy, I have windows Vista and I just saved picture as, it went into my windows photo gallery, then I just clicked on SET AS DESKTOP BACKGROUND. It worked for me. Do you use windows photo gallery?
And yes, the pictures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing them with us. I love using pics like this as my desktop background. It makes me feel so relaxed whenever I start up my computer. I often take shots like this out in the woods and use them as a background. Thanks.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

maryjane said:


> Beautiful pictures, thank you for thinking of us and sharing with us. They are so peaceful, I wish I was there!  My bf loves DBZ and I have spent many hours watching downloaded episodes with him. It takes a bit to get into but is an amusing show. After all, he watched all seven seasons of Buffy with me so I owed him.


:-D i have seen most of Buffy not all tho and almost all of Angel to lol.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

the bird man said:


> yeah i used to watch it to back when i was younger that was the show i would race home from school to catch on tv.and i too have seen mostly all the episodes


lol when I was in to it not only would I watch the DBZ eps after school in English as they came out, I also watched the GT eps in Japanese on the international channel. Wich was alittle odd as I can not spek Japanese and the show did not have subs but I still watched it and what was really odd is you could still tell what they were saying for the most part.

Now most the animes I watch are in subs and on the computer.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Jay3 said:


> Kippy, I have windows Vista and I just saved picture as, it went into my windows photo gallery, then I just clicked on SET AS DESKTOP BACKGROUND. It worked for me. Do you use windows photo gallery?
> And yes, the pictures are beautiful. Thanks for sharing them with us. I love using pics like this as my desktop background. It makes me feel so relaxed whenever I start up my computer. I often take shots like this out in the woods and use them as a background. Thanks.


np i'm happy you guys like them. I also like backgrounds like these and most the time with animals in them. But what I really like doing is useing them as screen savers and have them all in a slide show. Now thats when they look the best to me.


----------

